# Looking for a spot on the boat for this weekend offshore July 20th



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Out of Galveston or Freeport. I have my own tackle and have experience. I have gas and bait money. Also good fish filleter call or text Rusty 409 457 6149


----------

